# Tools for Day 1



## IndyJester (Nov 6, 2015)

Well, this is my set-up for my first day. I feel pretty set-up, and yes I know I won't need most of these for a while, but I like having them just in case. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

Pencil and notepad


----------



## Bogart (Jul 20, 2015)

Cute Hammer...what are you going to use that for....driving cotter pins?


----------



## IndyJester (Nov 6, 2015)

Bogart said:


> Cute Hammer...what are you going to use that for....driving cotter pins?


I have another hammer my 4 year old is taking around the house hitting things.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Better rub'em in the dirt. :whistling2:


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

I've seen J'men with less.
Nothing wrong with having all the tools you can afford.
Make sure you can transport them easily/efficiently so nobody's waiting for you to drag your stuff around.
Might want to ask somebody what tools are a must for the first couple days.
Didn't notice a meter (may have missed it), you won't need one right away but you should get/borrow one to play with.


----------



## IndyJester (Nov 6, 2015)

ELECTRICK2 said:


> I've seen J'men with less.
> Nothing wrong with having all the tools you can afford.
> Make sure you can transport them easily/efficiently so nobody's waiting for you to drag your stuff around.
> Might want to ask somebody what tools are a must for the first couple days.
> Didn't notice a meter (may have missed it), you won't need one right away but you should get/borrow one to play with.


Did you see the tool belt on the chair? I also have a tool-box. 

I do have an old multi-meter.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

IndyJester said:


> Did you see the tool belt on the chair? I also have a tool-box. I do have an old multi-meter.


Old meter as in, not a cat rated meter with old cracked leads?

Save your money and buy a voltage tester with leads, an LED light and does continuity... Keep,it simple to start.. You'll carry it for years..

I still use my old Wiggy now and then. No batteries required.


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

IndyJester said:


> Did you see the tool belt on the chair? I also have a tool-box.
> 
> I do have an old multi-meter.


I did see the pouch, but you didn't mention a tool box. As for your old meter ask someone if it is worth keeping. Cheap/crap meters are more of a hindrance than a help. One other thing you will need is a willingness to listen to people that have been around a while. Good luck and let us know how the first few days go:thumbup:


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

you got a tape measure?


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

That Savage level is a great bargain. It's identical to, and some times sold in stores at half the price of, the Klein model.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Lep said:


> you got a tape measure?


I see a fatmax but don't see a hacksaw.


----------



## IndyJester (Nov 6, 2015)

Lep said:


> you got a tape measure?


It's on the table. Fat Max.


----------



## IndyJester (Nov 6, 2015)

Do I need a Fluke Multimeter? Or are there cheaper brands that work as well? I'd prefer to spend more on quality and be safe!


----------



## IndyJester (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't have a hacksaw, but I have a sawzall with a metal blade.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

What kind of work does the shop you're starting at do?


----------



## Stealth Electric (Nov 12, 2015)

Dewalt tough systems tool boxes


----------



## Stealth Electric (Nov 12, 2015)

U don't need a multimeter yet. U have great tools all u need is a good attitude good luck


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Lose the sawzall, the needle nose, one pair of pump pliers, the "katapult" strippers, the ball peen hammer and the chizel. Get a wiggy.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

IslandGuy said:


> Lose the sawzall, the needle nose, one pair of pump pliers, the "katapult" strippers, the ball peen hammer and the chizel. Get a wiggy.


Crazy how different everyone is. I use my sawzall on the daily, and my needle nose are too frequently grabbed from my toolbelt to not have them on me at all times. 

Agreed on the latter portions.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Bogart said:


> Cute Hammer...what are you going to use that for....driving cotter pins?


That's not a hammer, these are a hammer:








:thumbup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

The screwdriver became supplemented by the cordless screwdriver, then drill, back in the 80's as accepted standard fare for many production electricians. Not getting my nod of approval anytime soon, I still firmly believe ALL powertools should be employer provided. But the sawzall has always been around and I can't believe an employee would be expected to provide it even today.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

A Sawzall turns out to be a pretty poor tool for cutting EMT. 

It normally produces a ragged cut.

Leave it at home and bring a hacksaw... and I don't mean a chintzy one.

Stay professional.

The ball peen hammer -- has no place in an electrician's kit.

NEC // IBEW shops normally provide all power tools. I've never seen an exception.

You really need to have a note pad and pencils. 

I also favor tip-less gloves. They allow one to work effectively while saving one's hands.

You'll soon want hearing protection and safety glasses. These are commonly provided -- but it's in the nature of man to want to select and maintain his own preferred protection.

I will say that your tool picks are far better than the typical apprentice's. 

They are so nice that they are at risk of growing legs.


----------



## JohnDeere (Nov 10, 2015)

I'd drop the 10-1 and get an actual screwdriver set from Klein or wera. Those combo drivers are a pain in the ass to me personally and seem kind of handyman like. Also get a precision terminal screwdriver kit and eventually you'll want allens, Ls and Ts. I would also leave the battery tools at home, that should be your employers burden


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

telsa said:


> A Sawzall turns out to be a pretty poor tool for cutting EMT.
> 
> It normally produces a ragged cut.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I have 6 guys right now. I bet I am the only one that even owns a hacksaw. They either use the cordless band saw or sawzall, and I am ok with that. I still use mine but that is only because my batteries are always dead.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> Honestly, I have 6 guys right now. I bet I am the only one that even owns a hacksaw. They either use the cordless band saw or sawzall, and I am ok with that. I still use mine but that is only because my batteries are always dead.


I'm a band saw user. 

Sawzalls really fall down as the EMT size goes up, just too many ragged cuts.

Here's a nifty trick -- to avoid damaging hidden elements inside an old work stud bay.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

Take them out of the retail packaging


----------



## IndyJester (Nov 6, 2015)

The_Modifier said:


> That's not a hammer, these are a hammer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yes it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

IndyJester said:


> Well, this is my set-up for my first day. I feel pretty set-up, and yes I know I won't need most of these for a while, but I like having them just in case.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


Keep that stuff packed away until about 2018.

Invest in good gloves and boots


----------



## IndyJester (Nov 6, 2015)

Here's a nifty trick -- to avoid damaging hidden elements inside an old work stud bay.





[/QUOTE]

That is f***ing genius.


----------



## IndyJester (Nov 6, 2015)

jrannis said:


> Keep that stuff packed away until about 2018.
> 
> Invest in good gloves and boots


So it's nothing but ditches and pulling wire for the first 3 years?


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

Nut drivers 
I am also saddened that you chose to buy so many foreign tools


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

Make sure you have everything with you before you leave work ?, I broke my tape measure on my first day!!!


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Where's the shovel and broom? You will get more use from them.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

telsa said:


> The ball peen hammer -- has no place in an electrician's kit.


Hmm, it's what I carry (8oz Proto). What is the thinking on why electricians shouldn't carry one? Doing industrial work I've never needed to drive or pull a nail so why carry a tool for that purpose?

And if you don't have a ball peen in your kit what do you strike cold chisels and centre punches with? Estwing for example says not to use nail driving hammers (claw hammers) to hit other tools.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

how well does that ball peen hammer work? most of the ones I own are 12, 16 ounce. I assume it's better for swing? 

And yes we electricians do use a hammer. Maybe not too often but if you use one twice then buy one already.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

Pretty much only use a hammer to set/loosen lock rings, mark hole centres and clear away crude with a cold chisel. Works fine for that, saves half a pound in my bag over a 16oz and the ball doesn't get caught on things like a claw hammer does. The Proto has a milled face in line with the handle which is sometimes handy.


----------



## Centinel75 (Nov 13, 2015)

I use these cutter/pliers they are awesome.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...de=as2&tag=edhobby-20&linkId=MY74TZV4CQXE6X26


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have carried both a ballpein hammer and a straight claw hammer for years. Just good practice. Sometimes  you might have to dismantle a wood crate or build something out of wood. Now do I carry claw hammer it in my every day tools NO I DO NOT but I will have it close by in my one man gang box. It is ACCESSABLE

LC


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

telsa said:


> I'm a band saw user.
> 
> Sawzalls really fall down as the EMT size goes up, just too many ragged cuts.
> 
> ...


That's a cleaner method then setting blade on cordless skil saw and easier on the wrist.


----------



## metsen duts (Jan 14, 2015)

hope you kept the receipt for the chuck in reamer, and those fancy klien stripers you wont need em if you find yourself running a lot of emt get the reamer that fits on the shank of a screw driver , leave your ratchet, hammer,recpt tester, drills and drill bits at home, along with the big pair of irwin channel locks, those two pair of knipex will do anything you want them to.

keep in mind your going to have to carry that stuff around all day and if your not used to construction work its going to make it that harder. and most likely you wont be really "working" on your tools for a while. and those 10 in 1s are junk get a big and medium flat blade, a philips and a no2 square driver.

and dont let those old mechanics ride you too hard for having new tools, good luck


----------



## IndyJester (Nov 6, 2015)

Funny, a bunch of guys were telling me to leave all these tools at home. Perhaps every outfit is different, I'm sure of it, but for me that was b.s. advice. 

I've used just about every tool in my tool bag, except of course the ball peen hammer, which I replaced with a Claw hammer. I've used it plenty. 

That "fancy" reamer I use? It's easier on the wrist and it leaves a much cleaner pipe in a fraction of the time. Since I have my DeWalt driver on a holster on my belt, it's also readily available, and easy to use. 

The same can be said about those "fancy" Klein strippers. They're faster, they work flawlessly, and again, easier on the wrist and hands. I tried the "regular" Klein strippers and found them to be very nice, and quite fast, but much harder on the hands and wrists.

I do agree the 10-1 sucks, so I replaced it with dedicated nut drivers and screw drivers.

I love this trade, and am really glad I got into it. I have a great journeyman and peers.


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

That DeWalt driver fits on the Occidental belt? Roto-splits work nice when new, but maintenance-free tin snips are a godsend for all its uses in commercial work.


----------



## IndyJester (Nov 6, 2015)

derit said:


> That DeWalt driver fits on the Occidental belt


It will fit in one of the pockets, but I bought a DeWalt specific holder from ACE for about $15 that I attached to the Occidental belt.


----------



## IndyJester (Nov 6, 2015)

derit said:


> That DeWalt driver fits on the Occidental belt? Roto-splits work nice when new, but maintenance-free tin snips are a godsend for all its uses in commercial work.



Like this one. It's pretty awesome. 

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DG5120-Heavy-duty-Drill-Holster/dp/B001P30BW8


----------



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

IndyJester said:


> Funny, a bunch of guys were telling me to leave all these tools at home. Perhaps every outfit is different, I'm sure of it, but for me that was b.s. advice. I've used just about every tool in my tool bag, except of course the ball peen hammer, which I replaced with a Claw hammer. I've used it plenty. That "fancy" reamer I use? It's easier on the wrist and it leaves a much cleaner pipe in a fraction of the time. Since I have my DeWalt driver on a holster on my belt, it's also readily available, and easy to use. The same can be said about those "fancy" Klein strippers. They're faster, they work flawlessly, and again, easier on the wrist and hands. I tried the "regular" Klein strippers and found them to be very nice, and quite fast, but much harder on the hands and wrists. I do agree the 10-1 sucks, so I replaced it with dedicated nut drivers and screw drivers. I love this trade, and am really glad I got into it. I have a great journeyman and peers.


I used most of my tools from day one as well, and if a particular tool works well for you that is all that matters. My journeyman told me for s long time to not waste money on a wiggly screwdriver, but now that I have one I love it. point is everyone is different so use what tools allow you to work effectively...


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

JohnDeere said:


> I'd drop the 10-1 and get an actual screwdriver set from Klein or wera. Those combo drivers are a pain in the ass to me personally and seem kind of handyman like. Also get a precision terminal screwdriver kit and eventually you'll want allens, Ls and Ts. I would also leave the battery tools at home, that should be your employers burden
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'll second that on the 10in1 I have two of them in my tool chest in the garage that I don't take to work because it's SO easy to lose the bits and between the two of them can't make a complete one. I do have the Greenlee one I've taken to work for years and haven't lost anything out of it. I use it almost daily and it's actually pretty handy.

A Sawzall is good but I've yet to own one since most contractors provide them. I get weird looks from electricians young and old alike because I will still use a hacksaw for anything under 1-1/4 or so when a Sawzall isn't around.

I also find it funny most contractors around these parts favour those chop saws with the grinder wheels for threaded rod strut and larger pipe when I was taught and used a port a band almost from day 1.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

IndyJester said:


> It will fit in one of the pockets, but I bought a DeWalt specific holder from ACE for about $15 that I attached to the Occidental belt.


I do the same. 👍


----------



## Cory10 (Oct 21, 2015)

Obviously i wont be needing all of this to start. All the Klein stuff was purchased together as a set so I didn't get to pick what was in it. Except for the stubby, demo/basher driver and strippers(figured those were missing essentials). Don't think I am going to be using that lineman knife either its really dull and I don't like the fixed blade. Anything else aside from my gloves, glasses, and PPE ill need asap?. Save the broom and wire stretcher jokes.

Thanks in advance


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Pic isn't working?


EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Another pair of channellocks, and get some mini notebooks and pens.

Having a 2nd pair of channellocks is a big one for me. But without knowing exactly the type of work you'll be doing you might only need one. 

What kind of channellocks are those?


----------



## Cory10 (Oct 21, 2015)

CGW said:


> Pic isn't working?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind.


 what size? those are 10 inch 1-3/4. Anything you would definitely leave at home unless asked to bring or know you will be needing it?.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Cory10 said:


> what size? those are 10 inch 1-3/4. Anything you would definitely leave at home unless asked to bring or know you will be needing it?.


Most guys on here will tell you to carry 2 pairs of 10in channel locks. Otherwise, your setup looks good.

Do you have a pair of *****? Or am I missing them in the pic?


----------



## Cory10 (Oct 21, 2015)

beside the strippers I think?.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Cory10 said:


> beside the strippers I think?.


Oh, ok. I thought those were the Klein crimping tool.


----------



## Cory10 (Oct 21, 2015)

yea sorry pic quality on the iphone 5 is terrible.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Cory10 said:


> Obviously i wont be needing all of this to start. All the Klein stuff was purchased together as a set so I didn't get to pick what was in it. Except for the stubby, demo/basher driver and strippers(figured those were missing essentials). Don't think I am going to be using that lineman knife either its really dull and I don't like the fixed blade. Anything else aside from my gloves, glasses, and PPE ill need asap?. Save the broom and wire stretcher jokes. Thanks in advance http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/c...hone 5 november 2015 251_zps4joptp1i.jpg.html


 If the handles on your linemans start to slip off, just pull them off and clean the handles and metal. Dab a little bit of gorilla glue on the base will hold them tight when you slip them back on..
BTW, fixed or locking blades are better..


----------



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

Ink&Brass said:


> I do the same. ddc4d


 Hey Ink&brass love the setup. Nice to see guys still wearing pouches. Been in the trade since 2006 and have worn a tool pouch everyday


----------



## Azspark (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice clean tools those were the days. Nice setup if you are doing conduit might be nice to have a reamer and the fitting tighter.


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro (Jun 1, 2011)

I used mine since day one yes u will be moving stuff and doing physical labor but you will need tools also yeah listen to the people telling u u won't need them would love to see ur foremans face u showing up without tools also I made the same mistake buying the exspensive occidental leather tool pouch FYI if it's hot when u break it in RED crap all over your shirt and its heavy good quality leather product I left it at home never use it on the job grab a $20 carhartt pouch small but fits enough you will need a day to day bases I have a big tool bag goes in the gang box full of stuff but on me I carry kleins big ass flat head with reamer attachment like others have said good level not to big do carry an 11-1 nice to have when u need something in a bind watch the bits there nitrous for falling out think I went through 3-5 first year lol I second the 2sets of channys especially if you got compression fittings I carry 1 set a reg channys orher a set a V notch then an apex on a drill and a good tape measure(fat Max is nice u don't have to opt for magnets they fall out and Get stuck on everything) I keep two dog bones in my pouch two for 1/4 20s and 3/8 hardware get some decent knee pads NO GEL THEY SUCK the hammer thing I got it in my kit thought was big joke only used it when doing some caddy bang ons but I just switched to a residential job in Union 100apartment units all wood using my hammer like no other tool now and as always tick trace is nice get a plug tester for ur tool bag two will help out since u will be putting in tons of them got that Milwaukee fastback 2 knife it's nice don't forget blades are cheap so swap em out don't try to stretch there life out real long get a nice drywall saw I got the fatmax folding one 3 position lol just my two cents in my third year as IBEW apprentice


----------



## Axlesparky (Dec 3, 2015)

You may want a tick tester those can sometimes be a life saver


----------



## Axlesparky (Dec 3, 2015)

Never-ending didn't see it in the pic


----------



## Axlesparky (Dec 3, 2015)

May want to get a drywall saw


----------



## LanternElectric (Jun 18, 2015)

Best of Luck, I have trained over 500 Journeymen. I have seen some odd combos over the years and like what I see in your set. I would think you're doing Resi if I had to wager....


----------



## IndyJester (Nov 6, 2015)

LanternElectric said:


> I would think you're doing Resi if I had to wager....


Thanks! I use every single tool in my bag! 

I''m strictly commercial/industrial.


----------



## Axlesparky (Dec 3, 2015)

I know most companies supply fish tapes but u may want to look into getting a personal 50' they may not be long enough for the long pulls but they are super handy and quick for the shorter pulls


----------

